# Nolvadex dosage for pct



## simbh (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm about to do a 6 weeks cycle of 1-ad at 300mg a day ... Maybe 400mg in the last two weeks depending on the results. My question is , is this a good dosage of nolvadex (from what I've seen in the sticky).

week1-2: 40mg a day
week2-4: 20mg a day

My 2nd question is , should I split this in 2 3 or 4 dosages ? Or just 40mg once a day is fine ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 22, 2004)

capsules or liquid?


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 22, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> I'm about to do a 6 weeks cycle of 1-ad at 300mg a day ... Maybe 400mg in the last two weeks depending on the results. My question is , is this a good dosage of nolvadex (from what I've seen in the sticky).
> 
> week1-2: 40mg a day
> week2-4: 20mg a day



looks fine to me man


----------



## ZECH (Dec 22, 2004)

Once is fine.


----------



## simbh (Dec 22, 2004)

Caps ... Thanks guys for the reply.


----------

